# Introducing Female mice to each other.



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I got two new baby mice. My plan is to introduce them to my other two females but I'm currently keeping them separate as i'm not sure on the correct way to introduce them.

Am I right on thinking its best if they are on neutral territory? Just a bit worrid my other two girls who are alot bigger than the babies might hurt them.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i did this in june, introduced two babies to a older (18 months) female

i disinfected a spare cage and then i held my old girl while my OH put the two babies up to her, they sniffed each other and we then put them in the cage

all the cage had in (bar the flooring and water bottle) was the tub we used to collect the babies (which actually turned into their bedding hut lol)

they got on fine from the work go, never had a problem with them

good luck


----------

